# Modified Slash problem



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had my slash for about a year and I recently went mod. My problem is that every lap or so my car will just sort of quit. It started out with just steering sticking but now the entire car just stops. My radio has 12.6 volts and there is no problem with the wire on my receiver ( I'm 2.4) I have a spare receiver but I don't want to reset my settings. What should I do?


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Your speed control may be getting hot and shutting down..
When you went to a mod motor did you gear down accordingly.
(switch to a smaller pinion) ?


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 16 tooth pinion and an 86 tooth spur. My speed control is a LRP SXX with a 5.5t motor (yeah I know its kinda crazy) I wouldnt expect my esc to cause steering to stick but you guys know way more than me....


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

Do u have a carbon fiber chassis if so they say that could cause problems . But I solved my problem with a little. 2 sided tape under everything that is electronics


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

No carbon fiber... I will try to swap receivers and add a fan on my esc today and see if that works.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

a BL esc with out a fan.....? good way to fry it.


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah.......  Has anyone tried this fan: http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...Racing-30x30mm-High-RPM-Motor-ESC-Cooling-Fan
its only $9 so I might give it a try if it fits an sxx esc


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

What 2.4 system do you have in it? 
If it is a spektrum, you may need to take the reciever apart and clean it out. Dirt gets inside and cause it to short out some.
Also take a look at the temps.


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe it is Ko propo but when I swapped receivers it still did it late in the run (about 10 or 15 mins.) Anyone know what temperature an lrp speed control should come off the track at. It is all set at default so the temperature cutoff may be turning on even if it is still safe to run. Last time I checked I beleive it was about 115 Degrees after about 10 mins of non-stop oval laps.


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have swapped the receiver,battery,remote, and I added a fan to my esc. I thought it was ok but now it is doing it again. After twenty mins of running in my basement the esc was only 80degrees and my motor was 109 degrees. My question is why did this not happen the first 5 or so times I went to the track? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

your servo is shorting out. replace it problem fixed.


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you sure it is the servo? I don't want to spend money if that isn't the problem. Anyone think I need a compasitor? or maybe the motor is sucking in to much energy on the launches and the battery voltage gets below what it should be, therfore kicking in the LiPo cutoff. 
HELP!!!!!!!! I really want to race


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

The servo sounds like the only thing left to try..


----------

